# Houseflies cover basement floor!



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

For this situation we need a specific identification. Take multiple samples to a county extension agent or equivalent. They/you may need to send them on to a registered professional entomologist.

Identifying the fly specie is paramount to solving the problem as they have different habits, lifestyles, food sources, harborages. Once specifically identified then we will have a direction to go rather than a scatter gun approach. Certain flies only breed in decaying animals, others in decaying organic debris, others in dry wall voids, etc. Knowing what they are specifically will save a great deal of time and point us in the right direction. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.livingwithbugs.com/nui_fly.html


----------

